# Kubota LT245 compression release?



## mrvideosawyer (Jun 7, 2015)

I have a Kubota LT245 and have seen on other sites that it is suppose to have a compression release to help get started (it even has the little hole in dashboard). Does anyone have any knowledge of this or how I can put a compression release in? Once tractor is running (right now getting tractor started is like trying to get a teenager out of bed) it runs and pulls with the best of them when warmed up but Karl Kubota:lmao: is grumpy getting started. Would a compression release help? Anyway thanks in advance.
Jim Sawyer and Karl Kubota


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The LT245 did not have a compression release, they rely on glow plugs to assist with a cold start.

Not sure what the hole in the dash represents, unless you are looking at the hole in the glow plug indicator. You can find a photo of the glow plug indicator on Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/Glow-Plug-In...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=1QNVAZ2XCY32H4Y4JRAK

They have a coil that glows when the glow plugs are energized.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

and its my understanding that IF the gp indicator is burned out, the gp's wont work either..
its integrated into the system.. MAYBE that's why its a bear to start?? You might THINK your operating the gp's but they aren't actually doing anything.. its worth a look..
Just put a testlite on a gp and operate the system.. IF the testlite lites, I'm wrong..
It might be worth it to pull the gp's and check them just to know FOR SURE they are working..??


----------



## mrvideosawyer (Jun 7, 2015)

I have attached photo of where I think Compression Release should go - Glow plug indicator works just fine. I did change out Glow plugs and they did not work as well as the ones I pulled out of tractor (two were the same length and one was longer?) Anyway when I go to Kubota dealer I am treated with disrespect as they would say "get rid of that antique and buy a new tractor, stop being so cheap" this attitude makes me not want to buy another tractor from Kubota. The tractor I have works fine (once it is started)


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Take a couple of pictures of the valve cover.. it should have "linkage" bolts on top of it IF it has it..


----------



## mrvideosawyer (Jun 7, 2015)

I went o Kubota dealer and he confirmed that there was a compression release, but he would have to order cable. I looked at picture and figured I could make one from an old choke cable, works great. Someone had clipped off the cable to compression release I replaced. Now to start I pull compression release cable and as soon as engine turns over I let go. The compression release lets engine turn over easier when starting. I am a happy guy much easier starting.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Always nice to hear a success story..
Just be sure & let the engine build heat before dumping the release..
Happy tractoring.. TPG


----------



## mrvideosawyer (Jun 7, 2015)

*Thank you for information*

Hello,
I always heat glow plugs (when cold) for at least 60 sec. I then turn over engine and then push in compression release (the compression release is only open for a second). The engine turns over and starts up - ye-ha. 
Thanks to all who had input.
Karl Kubota (living in the shop with my girlfriend Bernice the BSA)


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

What model BSA ??
I used to race a 441 Victor !


----------



## parris001 (Apr 4, 2017)

I remember back in the 90s when Kubotas were first coming into the tour bus industry as generator engines. They had glow plugs, but they also had compression release but there was never any linkage hooked up. Just the lever hanging on top of the valve cover. Well, I had seen compression release in some of the engines we'd messed with in school. So I'd pull the lever on the valve cover and hit the starter button. Get that engine spinning up something fierce and then drop the lever. Quite an impressive sound!!!!! 

I don't know who would ever want the wait of glow plugs when compression release is nearly instant..........


----------



## mrvideosawyer (Jun 7, 2015)

*Bernice the BSA*



jhngardner367 said:


> What model BSA ??
> I used to race a 441 Victor !


I had a 1970 BSA back in high school - kind of hard to start at times but it was a good bike. Now I have a 1970 BSA Firebird (I bought in a box). Thanks for reply. Jim:bouncy:


----------

